# Contour mounting questions



## Donutz

I used a goggle-strap mount, but with the goggles on my face the camera was below the lip of the helmet onto the ear-cover. Too shakey. I put it on top of the helmet with the stick-on mount, which worked better, but it's too high and I only really see the oncoming to about 10 feet away. If you're going to go that route, I'd recommend using this Contour 360 helmet mount | Launch Helmet Cams Vancouver Canada because it raises the camera a little more and gives you more adjustment than the flat mount.

The best results I've had IMO are with a pole. Here's a couple of my vids using Contour Roam:


----------



## stevetim

I had the Contour last season and liked it. The problem(s) I had with it were not enough options to get creative with mounting the camera.

Don't use the helmet strap mount. It tilts to the side because of the weight of the camera, and bounces like mad. If you are going to use the helmet mount, mount it on the whichever side your shoulder is forward most. This helps open up a better camera angle for filming. The one bad thing about the standard helmet mount on the side, is that you'll get a little bit of your goggles in the frame on the wide pov. it's just because there is only one axis adjustment on the mounts. 

definitely use the leash even though it may cause some audio clicks from banging around against the camera(just use tape or something to secure this). the camera pops off pretty easy after a crash.

this year i am going with the go pro 2.


----------



## snoeboarder

I agree the goggle strap mounting can be shaky with smaller strap goggles, my old Oakley strap is terrible but my Anon strap is new and beefy, and it makes a huge difference.

Goggles sometimes show on the side, depends on the goggle somewhat, I've been able to almost eliminate it.

Loop the leash onto the side slot rails to make it tight, that stopped the clicking.

I ride regular and mount it on the left.

GoPro is good stuff too. I say wear both, and use a pole cam 

I bent my pole cam arm so it doesn't look like your looking down the barrel of a shotgun. If your shooting whats behind you while holding it in front of you, then matching the pole to your jacket can help it blend in even more. Use a flat color also to prevent hot spots of light on the pole.


----------



## jojotherider

here's my $.02...

I'm regular and mount it on the right side of my helmet. I kept moving it back enough so it wouldcatch less of my helmet and goggles.

As far as mount goes, here's what I'm doing...
Profile mount + 3m dual lock velcro linky

remove the 3m sticky from the profile mount and replace with the dual lock
figure out where you're going to mount the camera
put the other side of the dual lock on your helmet. cut it so its the same shape as the profile mount. that way, when you mount it, you get the same angle every time.

The reason i do this is for crashes. earlier in the year, i just had the profile mount stuck directly to my helmet. But, i crashed and rolled a bit and the camera got knocked off along with the profile mount. This was on the first run of the day so I wasn't able to get any pov video at all. I've crashed at least once since using the dual lock and the camera got knocked off. I snapped it back on and continued taking video. Actually, this video was taken that same day after the crash.

return of the pow - YouTube

-joel

ps, make sure to use the leash. I almost lost mine one day because i didn't. It was a pow day and i was fortunate that it didn't get buried.


----------

